# johdin / johto / lanka



## Gavril

Is there a difference between _johdin, __johto _and _lanka _as used in electrical terminology (referring to wires, etc.)? For example, would this sentence be correct?

_Eristysvaipan sisällä on paljon yksittäisiä johtimia / johtoja / lankoja, jotka yhdessä muodostavat suuremman __johtimen / johdon / langan._

Kiitos!


----------



## kirahvi

_Johdin_ on esimerkiksi kuparista valmistettu ydin, joka on _sähköjohdon_ sisällä. Sähköjohdossa (tai ihan vain johdossa) on kumista tai muovista valmistettu eristävä kerros kuparijohtimien ympärillä.

Hehkulampussa on _lanka_, joka kuumetessaan alkaa hehkua, mutta esimerkiksi televisiossa on _johto_, jonka sisällä on kuparinen _johdin_. Sanaa _lanka_ ei tietääkseni käytetä suomessa, jos puhutaan sähkön kuljettamisesta.

Eli:_
Eristysvaipan sisällä on paljon yksittäisiä johtimia / johtoja / lankoja, jotka yhdessä muodostavat suuremman __johtimen /__ johdon / langan._


----------



## Gavril

Tuli mieleen taas yksi esimerkki: mitä sanaa suosittelet tässä lauseessa?

_Minkä kauniin käsityön hän on tehnyt kuparijohtimista/-langoista__!_


----------



## kirahvi

Tässä yhteydessä käytetään ehdottomasti sanaa _lanka_, mutta jos viitataan materiaaliin yleensä, sitä käytetään yksikössä.

_Minkä kauniin käsityön hän on tehnyt kuparilangasta__!_


----------

